# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  помогите с покраской верталёта К-50

## KEHA

Как на этот вертолёт можно нанести камуфляж, помогите пожалуйста! :Rolleyes:

----------


## An-Z

А чем собираетемся наносить? Инструмент есть какой? Краска какая?

----------


## KEHA

вы знаете принципе инструмент краску дастану самое главное подскажите как это сделать камуфляж и что для этого надо?

----------


## Nazar

> вы знаете принципе инструмент краску дастану самое главное подскажите как это сделать камуфляж и что для этого надо?


Так все и зависит от того каким инструментом и какой краской Вы это собираетесь делать.

----------


## An-Z

Может не надо на первых порах мучаться с камуфляжем? покрасьте его в чёрный цвет..
А если хочется помучатся, доставайте краски похожие на те, которые изображены на рисунке(фото) вертолёта. Сначало нанесите кисточкой, аэрографом (что добудете) основной цвет (тот которой покрашена большаю часть поверхности вертолёта), потом, глядя на рисунок (фото) повторяете пятна камуфляжа

----------


## KEHA

А не подскажете какие вообще нужны инструменты для создания камуфляжа?

----------


## ALI

> А не подскажете какие вообще нужны инструменты для создания камуфляжа?


Самое простое-маски из бумаги,ваты,пластилина(в случае азрографа).Если аккуратно использовать,тампоны ТАМПАКС (на вкус и цвет,как говорится.....).

----------


## An-Z

палец, кисть, аэрограф, краскопульт

----------

